# TERMITES TERMITES TERMITES



## crb_22601 (Jan 12, 2006)

Was looking on the internet and stumbbled upon this site.

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthr ... adid=14641

Hope you guys will find it useful.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2007)

Very cool!


----------



## crb_22601 (Jan 12, 2006)

I thought so. If you look close enough there are some people that are selling them. Kinda of expensive but if you live in a place where you cant get any that would be a good way to start to culture them.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

I'd recommend looking up the threads that have talked about "culturing" termites... the few people who have managed to get colonies going have reported that they do not produce enough to feed out of them continuously. In the end it is easier to collect termite workers from a large colony and use this method to keep the workers alive... you can keep them year around if you wanted. When you start getting low its time to go collecting again...


----------



## fishy332003 (Feb 15, 2004)

as i recall someone here in forum had sell some termite culture. if someone have them available,i would like to buy some .thanks


----------



## jbeetle (Feb 8, 2004)

Randy of fruitflyspecialties.com use to sell them, but I think he is out of the hobby now... I think Carolina Biological sells termites but they might be pricey.


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

What you need are Eastern Subterranean Termites. Up to 50% of the colony are made up of supplementary reproductives. You don`t need a queen. I`ve got a garbage can full but only feed off it a few times a year. I may make up some cultures for IAD. I haven`t tried this method yet but a garbage can works fine to keep a colony going. Cottonwood and sumac are their preferred food around here.


----------



## jbeetle (Feb 8, 2004)

I have a colony that has been going for like 3 years, but production is very slow so I basically hardly ever feed from it. I prefer to collect for the majority of my feeding purposes.


----------



## fishy332003 (Feb 15, 2004)

anyone willing to ship me a starter culture?i will to pay for it.thanks


----------



## Curt61 (Jan 16, 2007)

Hey, I know you guys are talking about termites but I was just wondering why nobody cultures ants to feed their PDFs. Sorry for the off-topic question.


----------



## joeyo90 (Nov 5, 2006)

Curt61 said:


> Hey, I know you guys are talking about termites but I was just wondering why nobody cultures ants to feed their PDFs. Sorry for the off-topic question.


i think i heard most ants are a little invasive to culture for pdf's ...
when in doubt search i know ive seen ant posts before


----------



## Curt61 (Jan 16, 2007)

Thanks, I will.


----------

